# Where to go in SF?



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey everyone, I'm planning to go to san francisco in two weeks, while visiting my future college. So I was wondering what fish store to visit? I have heard about Ocean aquarium and Albany, both on different sides of SF which one is better? I am leaning towards to live at union square, I only have a day there so I am going to make it worthwhile.


----------



## GillMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Ocean aquarium is better by far, IMO, and friendlier, and more bang for your buck, and plants are in better condition. and Justin carries some unique and rare species, and, and...There's really no comparison. I used to be an Albany fan, but the tanks have gone to pot and plants don't last long. I had been going since 1989 while I was a University student and it was expensive back then, too.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Albany Aquarium.


----------



## GillMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Ocean Aquarium :smile:


----------



## spyder (Nov 30, 2004)

Another vote for Ocean Aquarium.

Which school will you be attending?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Going to visit UC davis and UC santa cruz both tours, undecided.


----------

